# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  الحكمة في غسل الرجلين ليلة الزفاف..

## مكسورة خاطر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 










الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وسلم
موضوعي موضوع جميل نقيته واضفت عليه تعديلات وصور لاضافه جو ومتعه عند قرائته

بس عاد وين اللى يطبق هالكلام !!!!!
ليله الدخله للعرسان
تغسل اقدام العروسين او ايديهما لدا البعض.
لماذا وما الادوات للعمليه











نبتدي 










 











اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 




س:لماذا تغسل الاقدام ليلة الزواج؟؟؟
نقراء ونشوف الجواب.



أتضح أن هذا الشيء أوصى به الرسول (ص) الإمام علي (ع) عندماً تزوج ابنته فاطمة (ع)


أوصى رسول الله (ص) علي أبن أبي (ع) فقال له: ((يا علي إذا دخلت العروس بيتك فاخلع خفيها حين تجلس واغسل رجليها وصب الماء من باب دارك إلى أقصى دارك, فإنك إذا فعلت ذلك أخرج من دارك سبعين ألف لون من الفقر, وأدخل فيها سبعين ألف لون من البركة, وانزل عليك سبعين رحمة ترفرف على رأس العروس حتى تنال بركتها كل زاوية في بيتك)) .




كيفيه الغسل:يستخدموا في غسل الارجل او الايدي : 
صحن

,ماء ورد

, ريحان و زهور
This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 600x400 and weights 58KB.
,مبلغ من المال 
[IMG]http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:z7BVZh2eNp-w1M:http://img505.**************/img505/4249/saudiarabi.jpg[/IMG]
, مسباح المعرس



بعدين 
الطريقة: 
تضع أرجل العريسين مقابل بعضهم بحيث صبع العريس لبهام يقابل صبع العروس لبهام 


ويصب عليهم ماء الورد وينثر فوقهم الريحان والورد ولفلوس



ويحطوا فوقهم المسباح ويصلوا على محمد وال محمد.




ولعل البعض يتساءل لماذا أوصى الشرع الزوج أن يخلع خفي العروس و أن يغسل رجليها ؟؟؟


الجواب هو:
هذه الفتاة عاشت السنين الطويلة في كنف والديها وتلقت منهم الرحمة والحنان والمحبة والتضحية, وأنست بأفراد عائلتها , ثم ترحل عنهم فجأة لتعيش معك في بيتك وهي في لحظة دخول بيتك قلبها مضطرب وفكرها يتضارب قلقة مستقبلها معك , تريد أن تعرف هل فقدت بدخولها بيتك كل تلك الرحمة والحب والحنان , أم أنها ستجد كل ذلك عندك أيها الشاب.


من هنا جاءنا الأمر المبارك بخلع خفيها وغسل قدميها ليرتفع بهذا العمل قلقها وتطمئن إلى استنادها إلى ركن أمين يحبها ويعطف عليه ويعوضها عن والديها .


فالأنس والمحبة التي تشعرها العروس في هذه اللحظة وهي تنتظر إلى زوجها يغسل قدميها سوف لن تنساهما طول عمرها , ويزيد من وفائها لزوجها.



كل هذا إضافة إلى ما ذكره الرسول (ص) في حديثه من رفع الفقر و استنزال الرحمة والنعمة الإلهية.


لابد من الإشارة هنا أن تواضع الزوج لزوجته يجب أن لا يبعث الغرور والتكبر عند الزوجة, بل يجب أن تتلقاه أنه إظهار للمحبة والحنان.



م/ن*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معلومات جميلة

----------


## عاشق 280

مشكورين على هذا الشيئ الجميل 
واعجبتني الجملة الاخيرة
(لابد من الإشارة هنا أن تواضع الزوج لزوجته يجب أن لا يبعث الغرور والتكبر عند الزوجة, بل يجب أن تتلقاه أنه إظهار للمحبة والحنان )ِ.

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

مشكورين اعزائي على المشاركة

----------


## رحيق الامل

اني كل مره اسئل روحي هل سو ئل ليش يغسلو الرجايل
كنت اقول ويش هقه ما ليه داعي
بس طلع وراه سر
يسلمو ع الطرح
تقبلي مرور
رحيق الامل

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> اني كل مره اسئل روحي هل سو ئل ليش يغسلو الرجايل
> كنت اقول ويش هقه ما ليه داعي
> بس طلع وراه سر
> يسلمو ع الطرح
> تقبلي مرور
> رحيق الامل



مشكورة اختي على المشاركة
يسعدني انش  لقيتي اجابه لسؤالش
في صفحتي

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

جميل جدا ً جميل

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> جميل جدا ً جميل



 مرورك الاجمل

----------


## نور البدور

شي حلووو والله 
واني دايم اسال ليه نسوي ها العادة الحين عرفت ليه 
يسلموو خيتو عل الطرح المتميز 
لاخلا ولاعدم
تحياتوو
نور البدور

----------


## دمعه فرح

مشكوره على المعلومه خيو

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*معلومآت مره قميله ،*

*حمآس هآلسآلفه غسل الشسمه آحس يعني بس  ..*

*ثآنكس على الطرح حبوبه :)*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> شي حلووو والله 
> واني دايم اسال ليه نسوي ها العادة الحين عرفت ليه 
> يسلموو خيتو عل الطرح المتميز 
> لاخلا ولاعدم
> تحياتوو
> نور البدور



 مرورك الاحلى
يسعدني انش لقيتي الجواب عندي
اسعدني تواجدش
مشكورة على المرور

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> مشكوره على المعلومه خيو



 تسلمي
مشكورة على المشاركة..

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> *مرآإحب ،*
> 
> *معلومآت مره قميله ،* 
> *حمآس هآلسآلفه غسل الشسمه آحس يعني بس  ..* 
> *ثآنكس على الطرح حبوبه :)* 
> *ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،،* 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
> *تحيآتي*



 تسلمي على المشاركة الظريفة
اشكر لك تواجدك في صفحتي..

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*معلومات جدا جميلة ورائعة 
تسلمين على الطرح*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> *معلومات جدا جميلة ورائعة* 
> *تسلمين على الطرح*



 الله يسلمك
أشكر لك تواجدك

----------


## حنين الايام

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

معلومات قيمة مررررررة 

موضوع روعة 

مشكوورة خيه على الطرح

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اشكر لكم تواجدكم في صفحتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


ماشاء الله معلومات مررررة روعة ..صل الله وسلم عليك ياحبيب لله وآلك الطاهرين


دعائي لكل زوجين بأن تغمرها الرحمة ويبارك لهم محمد وآله الطاهرين




طرح راقني كثيراً...


شكري يمتزج به الدعاء لكِ...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تشكري اختي دمعة على السطور على المشاركة

----------

